# [Solved] Kernel 2.6.36 als Guest auf ESX - SCSI Controller

## lorschy

Hi leute,

ich schalge mich jetzt schon seit 2 Tage damit rum eine neue Installation auf einem ESX ans Laufen zu kriegen.

Ich habe genau eine lauffaehige Installation die mit dem Genkernel, den aktuellen Stage3 (20110111) & Portage Packeten (20110111) und der gerade aktuellen Installationsanleitung gebaut wurde.

Ich habe mich strikt an die Anleitung gehalten, nachdem es die ersten Probleme gab.

Weiss jmd genau welche Module ich in den Kernel einbauen muss damit das System beim booten meine root an sda3 erkennt (ext3)? 

Wie gesagt ist alles wie in der Anleitung.

Der via Genkernel gebaute Kernel ist mir zu fett, aber irgendwie finde ich nicht die richtige Auswahl an den Modulen, oder hat noch jmd ne Idee woran es liegen koennte dass das booten immer mit dieser  .." please append the correct "root=" boot option" Meldung abbricht.

Ich haenge mal die aktuelle Kernel Config an:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/322906/Last edited by lorschy on Wed Jan 19, 2011 3:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Max Steel

Kernelconfigs und sonstige Logs länger als 10 Zeichen sind grundsätzlich in einem nopaste Dienst erfolgreicher.

einfach wgetpaste emergen und anschließend z.B. wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

## BlueSkyDriver

 *lorschy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der via Genkernel gebaute Kernel ist mir zu fett, aber irgendwie finde ich nicht die richtige Auswahl an den Modulen, oder hat noch jmd ne Idee woran es liegen koennte dass das booten immer mit dieser  .." please append the correct "root=" boot option" Meldung abbricht.
> 
> 

 

Bis Du der Bitte gefolgt?

Was steht denn in der grub.conf?

saludos

andreas

----------

## lorschy

Also sry fuer die .config, dachte ich kann das wenigstens irgendwie als [spoiler] oder so hier im forum verpacken.

grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.36-r5 

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.36-gentoo-r5 real_root=/dev/sda3

fstbab:

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

fdisk /dev/sda:

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1   *           1           5       40131   83  Linux

/dev/sda2               6          71      530145   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda3              72         783     5719140   83  Linux

device.map

(fd0)   /dev/fd0

(hd0)   /dev/sda

Wie gesagt mim genkernel hat es funktioniert, aber der ist mir viel zu dick, und ich muss ja "nur" die richtige Konstellation der Module finden, wenn ichs richtig verstanden habe.

----------

## firefly

starte den per genkernel erstellen und schau nach welche module geladen worden sind (mit lsmod).

Dass sollte dir einen guten ansatzpunkt liefern, welcher treiber du im kernel aktiviert haben solltest.

zusätzlich kann auch ein

 *Quote:*   

> lspci -k

  noch weitere Infos über benötigte Treiber liefern. (lspci befindet sich im pciutils paket)

----------

## lorschy

lspci -k

...

00:10.0 SCSI storage controller: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic 53c1030 PCI-X Fusion-MPT Dual Ultra320 SCSI (rev 01)

        Subsystem: VMware LSI Logic Parallel SCSI Controller

        Kernel driver in use: mptspi

        Kernel modules: mptspi

Welcher SCSI Treiber ist das nun ?

Ich war halt echt der Meinung das ich den richtigen drin habe.

----------

## musv

An diesem Problem bin ich auch schon mal fast verzweifelt.

```

Device Drivers

[*] Fusion MPT device support  --->

  <*>   Fusion MPT ScsiHost drivers for SPI

```

----------

## lorschy

very nais, genau der treiber wars  :Wink:  Juhuu 

Thx fuer die Hilfe

----------

